# Meklē produktu? >  meklēju plcc32 adapteri

## kaross

Hello!

Meklēju PLCC32/Dil32 adapteri.

http://www.ramtex.dk/plcc/plcc3232.htm

Ir kādi varianti kur tādu var atrast?

----------


## zzz

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/products/1582777/

Cena nehumaana, bet tas bija pirmais kas pagadiijaas mekleetaajos.

Taalaak jau autoram jaaskataas pasham kadeelj, par cik, un vai maksashana no savas kabatas vai sveshas.

----------


## kaross

Cena ir pārāk nehumāna. un man tādus vajag divus. 
No savas kabatas.

Es vairāk nekur tādus nevaru atrast.  ::

----------


## jeecha

Ja nav nepiecieshams ljoti izturiigs un muuzhiigs - vari meegjinaat uztaisiit taadu pats.
1) Njemam kaadu leetu chipu PLCC-32 korpusaa (piemeeram kaadu EEPROMu kas maksaa zem 1Ls);
2) Uzmaniigi izfreezeejam vidu cauri visam chipam izniicinot kristaalu un diegus ar ko chipa kaajas savienotas ar kristaalu;
3) Atrodam tievu vara stiepli (ideaali - transformatoru stiepli ar izolaaciju, bet droshvien derees arii no kaada daudzdziislu vada dziislas, tikai tad jaauzmanaas no iissavienojumiem);
4) No chipa apakshas uzmaniigi katrai kaajinjai pielodeejam stieples galu (PLCC chipiem kaajinjas ir J formas, un chipa apakshaa ir nedaudz vietas) un izvelkam caur caurumu chipa viduu;
5) Njemam DIP ligzdu uzlodeetu uz maketplates, izurbjam viduu caurumu (nevis vadiem, bet nostiprinaashanai) un no augshpuses iebaazham tajaa skruuvi (kautkaadu M3), taa lai apakshaa paliek puljkjis ko veelaak varees iecementeet lai viss tureetos kopaa;
6) Izfreezeejam orgstikla vai cita materiaala nepiecieshamaa biezuma starpliku (chipa izmeeros, arii ar caurumu viduu) un ar momentliimi uzliimeejam virs chipa - taa buus nepiecieshama jo chips pats par sevi ir paaraak plaans;
7) Caur chipa vidu izvilktos vadinjus izvelkam cauri starplikai, nolokam un virsuu uzliekam sagatavoto DIP ligzdu ar plati, taa lai tajaa esoshaa skruuve iziet cauri starplikai un chipam kaa enkurs;
 ::  Pielodeejam stieples atbilstoshajaam DIP ligzdas lodeejuma vietaam, paarbaudam vai visur kur vajag ir kontakts un nav iissavienojumi;
9) Chipa un starplikas vidu aizlejam ar epoksiidu taa lai DIP ligzdaa esoshaa skruuve iecementeetos kaa enkurs.

Chakars liels, bet ja vajag 2 gab un nopirkt pa leeto nekur nevar - varbuut ir veerts pameegjinaat.

----------


## kaross

jā, nu šī arī ir mana doma pašlaik. tik dziļi visu vēl nebiju izplānojis, ber ar tādu pašu domu. izfrēzēt to vidu gan ir pagrūti.

----------


## zzz

Veel jau var nopirkt plcc dakshu un pats pielodeet tai to veelamo dipu uz mazas platiites.

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/ic-soc...ptors/4350618/

Butiski leetaak kaa gatavie adapteri. Bet nu protams, cik daudz maksaat un cik daudz kolhozitj autoram jaaizveelas pasham peec saviem ieskatiem.

----------


## jeecha

O, ja iespeejams dabuut dakshu (nebiju taadas agraak maniijis) tad ljoti smuku adapteri izgatavot pavisam vienkaarshi - tikai jaauztaisa divas PCB (derees arii maajas varianta vienpuseejaas vai divpuseejaas bez caurumu metalizaacijas - viena kur uzlodeet SMD PLCC dakshu, otra kur uzlodeet DIL ligzdu, abas salodeetas kopaa ar pin headeri vai rezistoru vai citu detalju peku atlikumiem.

----------

